# lug bolt pattern question



## trickability (Nov 26, 2015)

Can someone say for certain if the lug bolt pattern on a 2016 is diff from previous years , am buying wheels on ebay and the fitment guide say they will fit 2013 but not the 2015 , thanks ....... didn't list the 16 by the way ...... I was getting the wheels for a Sonic but bought a new 2016 Cruze after the order.....


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

I work at A GM Dealer ship and the lug bolt pattern is the same 5x105 but I have the RS 18 inch rims but im pretty use there all the same for all cruze models.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All gasoline powered Cruze = 105X5.......regardless of rim diameter.

Rob


----------



## trickability (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks guys , now all I have to do is wait for my wheels to come and put them on lol .......


----------

